# cups Canon Pixma iP7250 DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi there.

I have a Canon Pixma iP7250 printer.  I can not print from this printer.

I have installed:

net-print/cups-1.7.1-r1

net-print/cups-filters-1.0.53

Among my first attempts to drive the printer were to get drivers directly from Canon and direct cups to use the PPD file provided there in.  This did not help.  Later I found the following package to support Canon printers.

~net-print/gutenprint-5.2.10

I am aware that version of gutenprint is unstable but the previous version does not have drivers for my printer series, let alone model.

Once I had installed gutenprint with appropriate version for my printer, I discovered I was missing a filter.

```
E [01/Jul/2014:18:01:59 +0100] [Job 14] Unable to start filter "pstocanonij" - No such file or directory.
```

So I went back to the Canon stock drivers and compiled the filter - pstocanonij.

Now I get the following warning:

```
W [01/Jul/2014:18:27:19 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files
```

Others seem to have met this before but without much illumination - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7536492.html

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Perhaps this isn't really a networkng issue as such.  Although this is a network printer this topic may better be served else where on the discussion forum?

Any thoughts please?

If the other PCs were already using this printer, I'd consider trading it in for a HP.

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi everyone.

I have a network printer and I can not print, please see this post - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-994680.html?sid=db89ef5de2527dcb2b151540599b5200

When I posted that I though the issue was due to the way CUPS was talking to the NIC.

Other PCs are able to use this printer Windows & OSX (and a PS 3 although I have tried to send a test page...  yet).

I have now installed the TurboPrint application on a thirty day trial.  This at least appears to send a print job but then the printer remains inert.  The Turboprint software though does information like ink levels and Spooler Message: 'Waiting for printer to finish.'

I appreciate that Turboprint is proprietary software and has it's own support infrastructure but I am sighting it here a point of comparison.  My suspicion is that what ever fault is stopping CUPS from working is also preventing Turboprint from working.

I have even thought for a while that it might be poor Canon support in CUPS except gutenprint has three identically named drivers for my printer.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be gratefully received, please.

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Hi everyone. 

 I have a network printer and I can not print, please see this post - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-994680.html?sid=db89ef5de2527dcb2b151540599b5200

 When I posted that I though the issue was due to the way CUPS was talking to the NIC. 

 Other PCs are able to use this printer Windows & OSX (and a PS 3 although I have tried to send a test page... yet). 

 I have now installed the TurboPrint application on a thirty day trial. This at least appears to send a print job but then the printer remains inert. The Turboprint software though does information like ink levels and Spooler Message: 'Waiting for printer to finish.' 

 I appreciate that Turboprint is proprietary software and has it's own support infrastructure but I am sighting it here a point of comparison. My suspicion is that what ever fault is stopping CUPS from working is also preventing Turboprint from working. 

 I have even thought for a while that it might be poor Canon support in CUPS except gutenprint has three identically named drivers for my printer. 

 Any thoughts or suggestions would be gratefully received, please.

----------

## russK

Are you using gnome ?

I'm on gnome-3.12 so take my input with a grain of salt, but I think x11-misc/colord might help solve the message

```
org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files
```

On my system colord is brought in by gnome-extra/gnome-color-manager, among others.

HTH

P.S. Although I like gnome-3.12, I wouldn't recommend until it is stable.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I don't know if you will help you, but I notice that Gentoo user mbjr has the same printer as you (Canon Pixma iP7250) and he explained how he got it working in his post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7537614.html#7537614

----------

## Duco Ergo Sum

Unfortunately that didn't help.  The directory usr/lib/cups is missing which as it states is where the magic happens.

----------

## John R. Graham

Merged above 4 posts. 

- John

----------

